# burl bottle stoppers



## brown down (May 7, 2012)

i took a piece of my fresh harvested Red maple burl which was green and stabilized it, or hoping i did, with a new product i found. FDA approved food safe product that eliminates moisture in a couple of days. even faster in a kiln. this wood is about 2 weeks since i applied it one time and still hasn't checked at all. i went from my meter maxed out down to 12- 16 percent moisture content!
The cherry burls i stabilized with a wood hardener. looks like spalt to me and the log was covered in shrooms!


the one on the left is the Red Maple Burl, the other 3 are cherry burls

[attachment=5297][attachment=5298]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2012)

Very nice wood and craftsmanship. I love burls...... so much character.


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2012)

Very pretty Jeff. My two favs are the ones on the left of each pic. I'm a sucker for half sap and half heart - just love that look. 

What did you use for green stuff to get those kind of results?


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2012)

I love cherry burl, but man, that maple burl is killer! 

I'd love to know about this stabilizer you used as well!


----------



## brown down (May 9, 2012)

now you have an idea of that burl i sent you looks like KEVIN
i ordered a gallon of the this stuff, and a gallon of another from this company. the company is called SEAL IT GREEN http://www.sealitgreen.com/sig/index.php
the one is meant for green wood, and the other is meant for dryer timber around 15 percent. 
when i put wet timber in the solution and it started to suck this stuff up like a sponge. left it in there for a day, put it in the sun, and than in my mini kiln for a couple of days. pulled them out and hit them with my meter, my jaw dropped. i used the stuff meant for dryer timber and applied it to a bowl i am almost finished with and it popped the grain better than walnut oil does, and a two for one deal it stabilizes the wood and can be washed without repeat applications. 

you have to see it for yourself, i don't think i would believe this if didn't see it for myself!
they offered me samples and would think they would do it for you guys! they are great to talk to the number is
1-800-914-1440 

here are some pics of green red maple burl soaked for 1 hour and after 1day 
[attachment=5331][attachment=5332]


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2012)

Jeff that sounds amazing. I've never heard of results like this. I just got off the phone with Ken and my samples will be coming. He asked me how I heard about it and I told him one of the members on my forum Jeff but could not remember your last namne offhand and he said "is it Jeff (then your last name) and I said Yeah that's it! 

He said oh yeah he just loves the stuff everyone does though. 

Thanks for posting this I am stoked about getting mine I have spalted flamed FBE too wet to go into the vacuum and this may speed things up a great deal. 

:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## davidgiul (May 9, 2012)

brown down said:


> now you have an idea of that burl i sent you looks like KEVIN
> i ordered a gallon of the this stuff, and a gallon of another from this company. the company is called SEAL IT GREEN http://www.sealitgreen.com/sig/index.php
> the one is meant for green wood, and the other is meant for dryer timber around 15 percent.
> when i put wet timber in the solution and it started to suck this stuff up like a sponge. left it in there for a day, put it in the sun, and than in my mini kiln for a couple of days. pulled them out and hit them with my meter, my jaw dropped. i used the stuff meant for dryer timber and applied it to a bowl i am almost finished with and it popped the grain better than walnut oil does, and a two for one deal it stabilizes the wood and can be washed without repeat applications.
> ...


If this stuff holds up under scientific scrutiny(BangleGuy) you have found the holy Grail. I gotta try this stuff too. Thanks. 

On another note, the turnings are beautiful and like Kevin, I am partial to the dark/light combo but the others are nice too.


----------



## brown down (May 9, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > now you have an idea of that burl i sent you looks like KEVIN
> ...


 thank you guys for the kind remarks! i too like that style of turning. gives the piece even more character!

i didn't want to post anything on this site until i tested it myself. i even used the cutek to seal my boots they look brand new and i tested them this weekend fishing with my nephews when i stepped into the creek!

i think you are going to be pleased with this kevin. it doesn't harden like a wood hardener does, but it stabilizes the wood down to a point where you could stabilize it with other chemicals or leave it as it is. i really like the fact its FDA approved food safe.

thanks to bangleguy i have a vacuum chamber and have put the sample with wet wood under vacuum pressure and it boils like crazy, now i didn't have enough to leave it under pressure, about an hour. i wanted to keep experimenting! but every piece i used this stuff on had little and i mean little to no checking!!!

i think this product is great for people who turn green! the turn around should be a lot faster, i haven't tried it yet on a bowl i need more stuff :loll:

as for you david i would think this stuff would be awesome considering you have all of those termites!! they say this stuff kills them and prevents them from coming back!!!

i read my post and after they were in the kiln for a couple of days when i checked them with my moisture meter they were down to about 15-20 percent! :yippee: now they are even lower about 10-13 percent!


----------

